# "I Haz a Sad" doesn't cover it



## Misschief (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm heartbroken today. My 18 y.o. grandson died yesterday. It looks like suicide, or an assisted suicide and an OD (his roommate). There is a back story. In July 2014, he broke his neck in a diving accident, a 16 y.o. being a typical show off 16 y.o. 

We're not in the same town; we're 4 hours away from most of my family. 

Right now, not much seems important... except family.


----------



## kumudini (Nov 4, 2015)

That is sad beyond words! I'm so sorry for your loss. May his soul rest in peace. Sending wishes for peace and strength your way.


----------



## afbrat (Nov 4, 2015)

I am so sorry.


----------



## traderbren (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh no. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## KristaY (Nov 4, 2015)

There are no words, Misschief. "I'm so sorry" just doesn't touch the grief one feels when a family member is lost. It's much bigger when that person is SO young. You're in my prayers, Misschief.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 4, 2015)

How truly awful.  So sorry for your loss, Misschief.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Susie (Nov 4, 2015)

I am so very sorry to hear that!  Such a tragedy!  You and your family are in my prayers!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 4, 2015)

So sorry for you and your family. I know your heart is broken. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 4, 2015)

Omg I'm so sorry Misschief. My heart goes out to you and family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 4, 2015)

Im so sorry. Look after each other.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine how you and your family must feel. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that! Words fail at times like these. You and your family and in my thoughts and prayers.


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 4, 2015)

I wish there were words to help. As KristaY said, "I am so Sorry" just does not help much. Nothing but time helps and then it only eases the pain.Such a tragedy's are hard to understand and accept. Peaceful thoughts for all of you.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 4, 2015)

Very sorry. I have been through a suicide, although under much different circumstances. I hope you can understand his actions in some small way, even though it will never make sense.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry. You'll all be in my prayers.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 5, 2015)

You and your family are in my prayers, Misschief. :::::hugs and love:::::


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 5, 2015)

I am so sorry. I wish that words helped, even a bit.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh, I am so so sorry for your loss Misschief. That's absolutely horrible. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 5, 2015)

How sad! I am praying for your family.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 5, 2015)

I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh no that's so sad, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sonoransoapnmadness (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll send him a note in the all souls procession on Sunday. I hope your friends and family are taking good care of you.


----------



## JuneP (Nov 6, 2015)

I can only imagine how devastated you and other families are at this time. So sorry that you have to experience such a loss.


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## janzo (Nov 6, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and all the family concerned


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what your family is going through. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 7, 2015)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss misschief. Sending healing love your way.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 7, 2015)

Many hugs.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your devastating loss.  When someone is so down they don't see pleasure in life, only pain. They truly believe they are helping everyone out by doing this and don't realise the impact it has on those left behind. The same happened to my uncle.  Stay strong as a family and support each other.  My heart and love goes out to you.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh I am SO sorry for your loss  

You're right... Family IS the most important thing... 

All the positive thoughts and juju to you and your family.


----------

